# My first Bebe :)



## dcornett (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep, it's my first soap stamp ever, and I'm so tickled with it. It's the wishing tree, and I think my next one will probably be another tree, but maybe one that the brances are not as close. But there are sooooo many beautiful designs to pick from it makes it incredibly hard to choose.


----------



## Relle (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice stamp, I've got my eye on some over there.

Relle.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful stamp ... on amazing looking soap!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 30, 2011)

I lov eyour soap and the stamp.  I want that stamp!!!


----------



## heyjude (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice stamping! I'm torn between a few of the stamps there. Wish I could afford them all!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody.   



			
				heyjude said:
			
		

> Nice stamping! I'm torn between a few of the stamps there. Wish I could afford them all!


I know what you mean there are several that I'd LOVE to order!


----------



## JackiK (Mar 30, 2011)

Where'd you get it?


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicely stamped!!
 So clear and well stamped.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice! I was tempted to buy it, but I didn't want my stamp look like anyone else's.


----------



## DMCC (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been looking at their stamps for a while now.  I love them all.  Did you find that using it was easy and the imprint clean?  From your pictures I would say so!  Beautiful.  I'm going to get one.  How long did the shipping take?


----------



## Finchen (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful soaps and beautiful stamp. 
I especially like the white soap, is it a Castile soap?


----------



## dcornett (Mar 30, 2011)

DMCC said:
			
		

> I've been looking at their stamps for a while now.  I love them all.  Did you find that using it was easy and the imprint clean?  From your pictures I would say so!  Beautiful.  I'm going to get one.  How long did the shipping take?


I do love it, but the one problem I have got with it, is that by the branches being so close sometimes it wants to pull a small chunck of soap out. Look closely at the white bar to see what I mean. It's right at the center toward the top, it's not too noticable but if you compare it to the dark one you can see where it wants to take a piece out. That's why I said on my next one I think I'll choose one where the branches aren't too close.

It actually didn't take too long to ship, approx. 2 weeks.

Finchen, the white soap isn't castile, just a regular bar scented with baby powder.

and soapbuddy they do custom designs too, but I didn't want to wait for one of those   I'd waited long enough. LOL

Jackik I got it from Bebe's Collections here's the link but be warned you will fall in love   http://bebecollection.com/peggy-stamps


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice...came out beautiful!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## llineb (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW...that turned out great!  I love it!!! :shock:


----------



## dcornett (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, part of the fun of soaping is collecting new gadgets to play with.


----------



## JackiK (Apr 1, 2011)

Finally had a chance to look at her site.  Has anyone ever ordered her silicone mold?  The price seems wonderful compared to others I've seen.


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 1, 2011)

That looks great! Soaps look good enough to eat


----------



## dcornett (Apr 1, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> Finally had a chance to look at her site.  Has anyone ever ordered her silicone mold?  The price seems wonderful compared to others I've seen.


I haven't...yet, but I can say thier shipping isn't bad, nothing like you'd think coming from Taiwan.

And thanks mizzbee and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 1, 2011)

That looks great.............I love Bebe and devour the site on a regular basis :0)


----------



## monet (Apr 6, 2011)

It's sooo pretty!


----------



## dcornett (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks...


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 6, 2011)

dcornett said:
			
		

> JackiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the welcome dcornett


----------



## dcornett (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, they have several that I'd like to have.


----------



## HeartToHeart (Apr 9, 2011)

*BeBe Stamps*

I have 4 of Bebe's Stamps... I love them all and will get more.... I even ordered 2 custom stamps from him...."Heart To Heart" and "Happy Birthday".....[im



Uploaded with ImageShack.usg][/img]


----------



## HeartToHeart (Apr 9, 2011)

*Custom  Stamp*

Here is my custom "Heart To Heart" stamp.... Love it!!!






[/url]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## Finchen (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: BeBe Stamps*



			
				HeartToHeart said:
			
		

>



This is soooooooooo beautiful. :shock:

I have a question: What does BeBe stand for?


----------



## dcornett (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh  :shock:  I love'm especially the custom stamp. How long did it take you to get it back? I really like the love stamp too....


----------



## HeartToHeart (Apr 10, 2011)

Took about 4 weeks to get the stamp...... I have found if you let the bars sit for about 24 hours after you slice, then stamp, the bars are not too soft and no pieces come back with the stamp..... I LOVE soap stamps!!!
I want to get a few side bar stamps too.... Just makes the bar that much more special..... Peiole love getting my happy birthday soap....


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Can you order a stamp with your own logo, I've been through the site but it was a bit confusing as to whether your own design could be done.


----------



## dcornett (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep you can have them custom made it's under the "personalized" link:
http://bebecollection.com/custom-made-stamp


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I've read that page, but this is the bit that is confusing:

"Our platform's stamp design + your words = Your personal own stamp."

To me, that reads as though you choose one of their designs and add your text. I have designed my own pictures and want someone to make stamps using those.


----------



## dcornett (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, that is what that means, but that's only, " A. You don't have any ideas." there is a B. which warns of using others' designs and copyrights. And then below all that under "check points before personalized stamp enquiry" it lists a few points to keep in mind when creating your own personal design.


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, I'll contact them to sort out some stamps then


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 13, 2011)

*JackiK* I have the molds. They are awesome and I don't know why I didn't get them sooner!

stupid stamp question. How do you use them? I have never stamped my soap before


----------



## dcornett (Apr 13, 2011)

Jezzy, I hadn't used a stamp before either so to be honest I wasn't to sure if you press the stamp into the soap right after cutting while still soft or after a good cure. Still not sure what others do, but it seems to come out best if I wait a bit to let the bars dry some before stamping.


----------



## bala (Apr 29, 2011)

For my view, there are two type custom make stamps,

1.  You have your own design.
2.  You use free design.

The material is metal, acrylic, resin and silicone.

Machine only can read machine language, so it is better give AI file or AutoCAD file.  If you send image file to stamp maker, they will charge you extra fee.

Normally, people will choose
a. Fonts  ---   
Some fonts are not available.
If you want to buy stamps, you must take a look at your favor fonts.
Letters  "A"  " M",  are key issue.
Poor quality stamps will see a small triangle, you won't see A or M.
Some soap stamp makers don't make soap, so they won't care what will be.   
Some stamp makers are artist, they ignore stamp rule and fun.
Some stamp makers simple resize bigger stamp to avoid above problem. Bigger stamp is more expensive.

b.  Design
Most stamps are 35 mm ~ 70 mm length ( 1.37"  ~ 2.75")
So, your soap bar size is ?
Stamp size is small,  the key issue is  
"When soap bars are on table, how far shall see design pattern?"  
Too complicated design and thin lines  won't easy to see.


----------

